# Snoring - or how not too.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are thinking of changing the MH. It will probably mean once again me sleeping at the same end of the vehicle as himself. He snores, I cannot get to sleep. I have tried ear plugs but cannot cope with them due to an ear problem.

I have no doubt that many of you have the same problem.
How do you manage?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

A bullet only costs £2.50p :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have thought about that, but I would have to get rid of the body and the blood would make a mess on the floor.

Now for practical answers please.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

leseduts said:


> I have thought about that, but I would have to get rid of the body and the blood would make a mess on the floor.
> 
> Now for practical answers please.


Doh hadent thought of that :lol:

But surely if you can hear the snoring moving ends wont help,will it?

solutions IMHO

change partners,

have two motor homes ,

stick them out in the awning,

get a caravan very small, or trailer tent and tow it, so they can sleep in it overnight

Still reckon bullets cheaper pop them outside of the van C"mon keep up

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Snoring has a cause, he needs to get checked out by the doc. Maybe, like me, he is suffering from sleep apnoea. I wear a nasal mask at night which is connected to a silent pump that keeps a positive air pressure in the nose to aid breathing. I also wear a chin strap to gently keep my mouth from sagging open (probably look like Hannibal Lecter!) but a full nose and mouth mask is the norm for most people. I believe there are pumps available which run off 12 volts. I think SueDew's husband maybe uses one.
I don't bother in the van, but my dog is very tolerant! :lol:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Snoring in motorhome*

There's lots of work done about this, I snore very loudly, she says - in fact at times I wake myself up.

The answer that I found is a MAD ( mandibular advancement device) a bit like a gum shield it keeps the jaw forward and stops it slipping back and blocking the airway.

It works for us. 
You will find them about £30 on internet with a month money back ( don't buy a secondhand one!) 
if it works then a dentist will make a better fitting one , at a price.

Hope this helps

Mike & Ann


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Most of us snore so it makes no difference.

Once shared a 4 berth cabin with some friends of ours. I woke up in the middle of the night with bottles, bags and shoes in my bed to the shouts of will you ****** shut up. My mates Mrs had thrown things at me to try and stop me from snoring.

On the return I was woken up by really loud snoring, it was my mates wife. So I took a video of her and returned the fire and abuse.

:lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You think you have problems? 8O 

I sleep in the van with a Pug under the bed, about a foot from my head. His snoring rattles the crockery in the cupboard.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John uses cpap for sleep apnoea. Machine works on 12 volt or via inverter. Can manage 5 days without hook up but with solar panel. Please get better half checked sleep apnoea can cause intractable high blood pressure.

Sue


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Being over weight, and sleeping on your back are also causes of snoring. so stop eating and sleep on your side :lol: :lol:  

Due to having part of my stomach removed, I have to sleep on my right side. I stopped snoring when I gave up work


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John uses cpap for sleep apnoea. Machine works on 12 volt or via inverter. Can manage 5 days without hook up but with solar panel. Please get better half checked sleep apnoea can cause intractable high blood pressure.

Sue


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a mate with sleep apnoea, he has only just managed to hold onto his licence so be careful what you wish for. 
If he knew then what he knows now his wife would never have sent him to the doctors.
The machine seems to record your sleep patterns and he had to make sure he had at least 6 hours uninterrupted sleep to keep his licence. He only just succeded.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

747 said:


> You think you have problems? 8O
> 
> I sleep in the van with a Pug under the bed, about a foot from my head. His snoring rattles the crockery in the cupboard.


As I type, Malcolm the pug lies at my feet snoring and farting. Mrs TM has nodded off on my Shoulder and so far is just snoring. But, I fear, it shall only be a matter of time........

Trev


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The best solution I find is an elbow or foot

He snores I either kick him or elbow him

He turns over

Snoring stops  

Aldra


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We have a bed each - I have the front, she has the back. We have ear plugs in case either of us has a bad night.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Once you've checked out sleep apnoea and other disorders then try changing pillows. Firmer/ thicker/higher 
pillows - ie adjusting the angle of the head, can help, and do in our case. Try a less allergenic pillow too as dust can make it worse. Failing that you can always use it over the offenders head....

A small amount of something like Vick, Olbas oil or Eucalyptus oil on a tissue to help clear the nose before sleep is also worth trying.

Good luck !

G


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

pete4x4 said:


> I have a mate with sleep apnoea, he has only just managed to hold onto his licence so be careful what you wish for.
> If he knew then what he knows now his wife would never have sent him to the doctors.
> The machine seems to record your sleep patterns and he had to make sure he had at least 6 hours uninterrupted sleep to keep his licence. He only just succeded.


Better that than falling asleep at the wheel and the difficult to stabilise high blood pressure and heart failure that untreated sleep apnoea can lead to

Sue


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

My partner snores dreadfully. Her nasal passages are quite narrow and when lying on a pillow, one side gets squashed, so snoring gets worse. Then she starts to breathe through her mouth, but at some point, when turning over her tongue falls to the back of her mouth and the snoring gets even worse! .....and then, during the night her mouth slowly closes, her nostrils are under performing and with a loud snort she wakes herself up due to lack of oxygen......rolls over and the whole process starts again. I use earplugs and they work for me as I am quite a heavy sleeper, but I don't particularly like wearing them. 
The problem with snorers is that they themselves have learned to live with the problem. The rest of us are the ones who are totally frazzled by the morning.......and eventually end up sleeping elsewhere, accompanied by the usual " you don't love me any more otherwise you would stay!" 
I wish I could find a solution, but not yet succeeded.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

The good lady Bill lets me know when I've been giving it some. She reckons that when I have a cold it's a wonder the curtains are still up in the morning. What we have found to cure it is some throat sprays purchased from Boots. 1 is called Re: Balance and the other is called stop snoring. Either one of them seem to do the trick. If its particularly bad I get a poke in the ribs in the night and I have a quick spray without hardly waking up.

Hth, Nick.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Sue is absolutely right. Untreated someone suffering from Sleep-Apnea that is not treated can pose problems on the road to themselves and others. They are also doing themselves and their partners a disservice health wise. lack of sleep though continually stopping breathing and then waking up throughout the night causes a range of problems. I was surprised at how many times I woke up during the night when I was tested). I was told that the worst possible outcome was that if you stop breathing too frequently your brain can suffer from severe oxygen starvation, it is then a possibility that you could fail to wake up in time to start breathing again.
Having my CPAP machine made significant difference to my life and my wife's.
Poulbot re your post. I have never been made aware of the 6 hour minimum nights sleep expectation in order to keep your driving licence. My understanding is that initially the DVLA has to be made aware of your Sleep Apnea and will confirm with your consultant that your treatment continues to resolve the problem. I recently renewed my licence with medical at 70 and I'm confident they contacted the sleep clinic for an update on my treatment. If your friend could direct me to the 6 hour rule I would be grateful.
I would advise anybody that has serious problem with snoring and particularly if they stop breathing in their sleep albeit for a short period to seek advice from their GP.
Solly


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

The six hours was something he had to prove to keep his licence. How strong a threat it was I don't know but it caused him issues more from the stress of trying to sleep for 6 hours rather than anything else.

I don't think its a rule as such just Shropshires guidelines


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Article this morning:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ce-snores-flight-socks-reduce-fluid-neck.html

tony


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

My dad used to snore something terrible, he even used to wake the next door neighbours!

Finally, my mum sewed a two little patches over two ping pong balls onto the back of his PJ top. This meant he couldn't turn on his back without waking himself up.

Problem solved!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't wear PJs (ooh-err Missus) and don't fancy suturing a couple ping-pong balls into the nape of my neck!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

pippin said:


> I don't wear PJs (ooh-err Missus) and don't fancy suturing a couple ping-pong balls into the nape of my neck!!


A paperback stuffed between your cheeks would probably work. Not a library book though! :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And not the entire set of Encyclopaedia Britannica either!


----------

